# A Year Worth of Growth w/ MTG, Mega-Tek, JBCO, etc...



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, so let me cut a very long story short...I was completely natural last year (2009) I only did it because I THOUGHT I wanted to go natural...turns out that it wasn't for me.  I applaud, salute, and hail up all of you natural ladies!! It is not the easiest journey, and you need patience...of which I did not have for my hair in it's natural stage.   Forgive me!! I tell ya, if I had more patience, I'd probably be natural still, but alas, that wasn't my testimony...lol!! Ok, so after I big chopped in January (2009) Since I transitioned for 10 months, I hid my hair from January to August of last year cause I wasn't comfortable with my hair being so short.  I decided that I would relax my hair in August (right after taking that last photo as a natural above) and protect it for a year with wigs! Under the wigs, I decided to keep my hair braided in 7 cornrows...I moisturized and sealed my cornrows every night with wave nouveau moisturizing finishing creme followed by jamaican black castor oil which went on my scalp as well...i oiled my scalp with it about 2--3x a week...I did that from august 2009 to march 2010 where i got a touch up (see middle photo below). 







Oh, I was also taking a multi-vitamin, and nioxin recharging complex vitamins.  At this point, I thought the growth was ok, but nothing to alert the media about, so I decided to try a new mixture for my scalp to see what would happen.  This time I mixed together Mega-tek, MTG, Jamaican black castor oil, olive oil, coconut oil, monistat D (YES, the vagina creme)...I melted them all in the microwave into a liquid and put it in one of those bottles that had the skinny applicator at the top, and i oiled my scalp two to three times a week consistently.  All through this I had my hair hidden under my wigs....well, fast forward to august 0f this year and look at the progress! lol...I guess one of those bunch of ingredients, or the combination of all of them did some help!!! Either way, I'm not complainin!! One year mark?!! PRETTY GOOD TO ME! LOL!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, you got great growth from March to August. Congrats!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 17, 2010)

Wish you had stayed natural..but I appreciate you sharing your growth and results with us. Excellent progress!


----------



## Mystic (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW!! I can only imagine what your hair will look like 6 months down the road. You are definitely on to something with the combination of products - girl you are serious about this hair growing thing! Awesome.


----------



## yardyspice (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a lot of growth!


----------



## Toy (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow Great Progress!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Mystic said:


> WOW!! I can only imagine what your hair will look like 6 months down the road. You are definitely on to something with the combination of products - girl you are serious about this hair growing thing! Awesome.


 
LOL! Yup! And it's all thanks to the many different recommendations on LHCF! I swear if someone would've recommended that oil paint works on the scalp for growth I would have probably tried that too! lOL!!


----------



## greight (Sep 17, 2010)

As soon as I trim my hair and get a wig, I'm so on this bandwagon....


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Wish you had stayed natural..but I appreciate you sharing your growth and results with us. Excellent progress!


 
Yeeeaaaa....it's seeing ladies like you that makes me miss my natural hair...  YOUR hair is awesome!!


----------



## greight (Sep 17, 2010)

And congrats on the growth! It really is superb and inspirational.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

nagawa said:


> As soon as I trim my hair and get a wig, I'm so on this bandwagon....


 
LOL! Well PRAISE GAWD! lol....and if you can't seem to find all those products to make your own mixture, PM me and I'll send you your very own bottle...for free!  seriously i will!! My momma taught me to share!! lol...


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Toy said:


> Wow Great Progress!!


 
I am not worthy of such a comment from YOU!!!!!!!!! OH EM GEE!! Your pikistrips made my jaw hit the ground!! WHO do I have to do to get growth like yours?! lmbo!! i KID! I KID!  Your hair is amazing!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 17, 2010)

Great progress! Your hair looks gorgeous...relaxed and natural.


----------



## freecurl (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow!!! Are you serious? This is absolutely wonderful. Congrats!!!


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG Im speechless. Thanks for the pics and info and congrats on your growth!


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 17, 2010)

wow  very good growth


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 17, 2010)

What?  Good  Growth?
This is PHENOMENAL GROWTH.

Excellent work!  Loved the sharing of product, that's so generous of you - sowing a good seed and all.  Your hair is beautiful and you have a lovely skintone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent....ridiculously amazing growth. Congrats!


----------



## MAMATO (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice growth...I like your thickness


----------



## dr.j (Sep 17, 2010)

Beautiful growth! Congrats!!


----------



## Teddy B (Sep 17, 2010)

Woooow, that is some magic potion you created. Congrats on your growth.


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 17, 2010)

Whoa- from March to August it literally took off! Congrats!!! Another wig success. I wish I could get w/ the cornrows underneath, but I just can't.  Your hair is very pretty both relaxed and natural. Can't wait to see where you are at next year.


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this,OP.  Every time I'm ready to give up my self imposed  1 year wig challenge( 9/10-9/11) I read inspiring posts like this.


----------



## favoured (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting - I enjoyed reading your commentary! Great job on the growth and you have a beautiful skintone!
I know you mentioned wearing wigs - were those regular wigs or lacefronts? And if lacefronts were you gluing them down or wearing them as is? Apologies for the bother.
TIA


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 17, 2010)

Great Progress!!!!

This is not helping me not be a PJ though!


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 17, 2010)

So glad you posted this. Your results and progress are outstanding! You've found the perfect formula for helping you reach your hair goals! Congrats on a job well done, keep up the  progress, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 17, 2010)

Your hair looks beautiful.  Congrats on your growth and on finding a regimen that works so well for u.


----------



## baddison (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow! WHat an inspiration you are!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 17, 2010)

*monistat D (YES, the vagina creme)...*


hahahahahahahhahahahaha ....I love that

Congratulations on the growth!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

favoured said:


> Thanks for posting - I enjoyed reading your commentary! Great job on the growth and you have a beautiful skintone!
> I know you mentioned wearing wigs - were those regular wigs or lacefronts? And if lacefronts were you gluing them down or wearing them as is? Apologies for the bother.
> TIA



OH EM GEE!!!!!! FIRST OFF, THANKS TO ALL OF YOU AWESOME LADIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT!! Yall are sooooo nice!! lol   Ok, now to answer your question Favoured, I wear lacefronts without glue or tape, only the adjustable straps that it comes with in the back! In fact, if you go here to this link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=498710 I just posted a thread yesterday about this new curly lace front that I purchased on ebay! I love it!! ahhh!! In the thread I explained what I do to maintain the wigs and how I wear it and such, so you can check it out at your convenience, and if you have any questions, you can reply or PM me, I'm in front my computer all day long! lol.... Oh, as for my skintone, Thanks missy!! I actually cleanse my face with olive oil and baby wipes followed by lemon juice on a cotton swab as a toner, and that's it! I think the lemon juice has helped even out my skin tone because I only started using that as a toner in this year, so I guess you can see the difference in my skin in the photos too from 2009 to now! Thanks again!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

dyh080 said:


> Thanks for posting this,OP.  Every time I'm ready to give up my self imposed  1 year wig challenge( 9/10-9/11) I read inspiring posts like this.


 
YOU CAN DO IT!! YOU CAN DO IT!!  Girrrrl, I understand how you feel though! Sometimes I wanna just pull my whole scalp off and throw it in the ocean! But you know what, every day one day at a time...and other ladies on here encourage me too so keep the faith  thanks for reading!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> Great Progress!!!!
> 
> This is not helping me not be a PJ though!


 
AHAHAAHAH!! SORRRY! LOL! How do you think I became a PJ in the first place with all these products?! LHCF!!! lol!!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

baddison said:


> Wow! WHat an inspiration you are!!!


 
Thank you madame and again to all of you awesome ladies for the compliments!! You all inspire me too!!


----------



## Tyra (Sep 17, 2010)

That's all Imma say.


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow, that's some awesome growth right there 
What I want to know is.....what's your SKIN regimen? 
Like....your skin is flawlwess gurl  I want mind to look like that! lol


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 17, 2010)

That's amazing growth! Congratulations!


----------



## che1219 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow... just Wow!!  That is amazing growth you got.  Congratulations!!


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing progress especially from March through August. You have mixed some of our most effective growth aides with excellent results. Have there been any side effects? Headaches, scalp soreness, hair texture change (good or bad) hair colour change? Do tell!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Wow, that's some awesome growth right there
> What I want to know is.....what's your SKIN regimen?
> Like....your skin is flawlwess gurl  I want mind to look like that! lol


 
LOL!! Ms. D. Lisha, I keep my skin regimen as simple as humanly possible! I cleanse my face with olive oil and baby wipes! Every night I rub a whole lot of olive oil all over my face, then I wipe it off with baby wipes (huggies, pampers...whatever brand is on sale!) lol!! Then I put some lemon juice on a cotton swab and pass it all over my face as a toner, put my moisturizer on (I like oil of olay, but whatever you prefer) and that's it! I think the lemon juice as toner has been really helpful cause I just started to do that this year and I can see that my face is actually even better than it was (and less oily...lol) than last year!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

discodumpling said:


> Amazing progress especially from March through August. You have mixed some of our most effective growth aides with excellent results. Have there been any side effects? Headaches, scalp soreness, hair texture change (good or bad) hair colour change? Do tell!


 
Thanks again for all the inspiring messages ladies! I appreciate them!! I feel so special!! lol!! Well, Ms. Discodumpling, to answer your question, I thought that if I would combine all those growth aides that not only my hair, but my entire head would fall off my neck...LOL!! But that wasn't the case...I had not one side effect...my hair grew in a bit thicker in my opinion, which is great for me because my hair is naturally fine.  Other than that, no bad effects....oh wait, there is one....you smell like car tires and mechanic shops at night! LOL....but hey, small price to pay for some growth!!


----------



## Lebiya (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing progress!! ...I'm off to mix that exact recipe right now


----------



## tenderheaded (Sep 17, 2010)

You got some super duper growth! I've not seen rapid growth like that on ANY of the hair boards.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Minty (Sep 17, 2010)

I love it! Way to go. 

Op since you've been relaxed before, how is your hair "different" this time under the new reggie? (are you relaxing the same as before, or has it changed, i.e. bone straight before and texlax now; or stretching) 

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## favoured (Sep 17, 2010)

Ginsana said:


> OH EM GEE!!!!!! FIRST OFF, THANKS TO ALL OF YOU AWESOME LADIES FOR THE COMPLIMENTS AND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT!! Yall are sooooo nice!! lol   Ok, now to answer your question Favoured, I wear lacefronts without glue or tape, only the adjustable straps that it comes with in the back! In fact, if you go here to this link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=498710 I just posted a thread yesterday about this new curly lace front that I purchased on ebay! I love it!! ahhh!! In the thread I explained what I do to maintain the wigs and how I wear it and such, so you can check it out at your convenience, and if you have any questions, you can reply or PM me, I'm in front my computer all day long! lol.... Oh, as for my skintone, Thanks missy!! I actually cleanse my face with olive oil and baby wipes followed by lemon juice on a cotton swab as a toner, and that's it! I think the lemon juice has helped even out my skin tone because I only started using that as a toner in this year, so I guess you can see the difference in my skin in the photos too from 2009 to now! Thanks again!



Thanks a lot Ginsana! I'll pm you.


----------



## Freespirit02 (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice..girl. Your hair is lovely!


----------



## Solitude (Sep 17, 2010)

Girl, this is one of the most amazing progress threads I've seen! Your hair looks super-healthy. I love it!


----------



## yardyspice (Sep 17, 2010)

What do you wear under your wigs? I am wiggin' and weavin' and I am not seeing growth like yours. That's awesome lady!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 17, 2010)

You're very pretty and Congratulations. Awesome growth in on year JBCO is the truth!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 17, 2010)

Ginsana, can you please give the ratio of ingredients in your mix?  I'd like to have a recipe to follow.  Or you could send a bottle to me, that's fine, too. :^}

Thanks!


----------



## Imani (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm at work and the pics won't show up, yet I'm sitting here pondering about mixing some stuff up! lol.  I am usually scared of growth aids. I did get the nerve to use mtg at one point, and was using consistenly only in my trouble spot, and I do recall seeing results, but I stopped. Hmmm, yeah, maybe I will dabble in growth aids again. 

congrats on ur progress! can't wait to c pics when I get home.


----------



## LatterGlory (Sep 17, 2010)

*________________________*

:waytogo:


----------



## joyous (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome growth and beautiful skin!!!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

tenderheaded said:


> You got some super duper growth! I've not seen rapid growth like that on ANY of the hair boards.
> 
> Congrats!!!


 

lmbo! thanks!! Maybe I'm mixed with horsie or something...LOL!!! I kid! I kid!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome growth in just a year!! Congrats!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

yardyspice said:


> What do you wear under your wigs? I am wiggin' and weavin' and I am not seeing growth like yours. That's awesome lady!


 
lol!! I wear my hair in cornrows!  I take them out every two weeks, wash and deep condition, and they go right back in the cornrows...I know I should probably wash it more often, but ummmm....ummmm...Ah, I have no excuse...lol..I'm lazy!   You can look at the next thread I put up of the wigs I wear so you can see what I wear on top of my own hair! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=498710 There's the link!  And if you don't see it, it's called MY NEWEST BEST FRIEND IS ON MY HEAD! lol...


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I love it! Way to go.
> 
> Op since you've been relaxed before, how is your hair "different" this time under the new reggie? (are you relaxing the same as before, or has it changed, i.e. bone straight before and texlax now; or stretching)
> 
> I'm so happy for you.


 
Thanks madame!!  My hair to me is not much different under this new regimen.  Prior to this, I wore my hair in human hair individual braids 80% of the time for growth and length retention...I just wanted to try lace wigs and see how they were...really and truly, I took a shot in the dark with keeping my hair braided and oiling up my scalp under the wigs, and lo and behold, I was able to retain MORE growth having my hair under the wigs than with the braids! I mean, don't get me wrong, braids (extensions) are awesome too...my mom does them for me, so I've never been to a shop ever in my life for that, and it had nothing to do with her method of how she was putting them in... I guess it's moreso the face that my hair is under even less manipulation just laying there under the wigs.  This time when I got my hair relaxed ,I had my mom do it for me and I used the Organic Root Stimulator relaxer in regular...I had her do it because I was sick and tired of going to the salons to get my hair relaxed and it being underprocessed...so now, for the first time, my entire hair from root to tip was relaxed straight because my hair looks like it was still not relaxed at all...I'm finally happy with the relaxer results...Hope that answers your question!!   thanks again...


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ginsana, can you please give the ratio of ingredients in your mix?  I'd like to have a recipe to follow.  Or you could send a bottle to me, that's fine, too. :^}
> 
> Thanks!


 
LMBO!! I'll PM you the ingredients AND I'll send you a bottle for freee!! Only cause you're super awesome! lol..Plus, I only had 2 extra bottles anyway! ahahhahaa.. so you got the second one!  Stay tuned for a PM!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm at work and the pics won't show up, yet I'm sitting here pondering about mixing some stuff up! lol.  I am usually scared of growth aids. I did get the nerve to use mtg at one point, and was using consistenly only in my trouble spot, and I do recall seeing results, but I stopped. Hmmm, yeah, maybe I will dabble in growth aids again.


 Aw, sorry you can't see the pictures!! And don't be nervous to try the growth aids...the most that could happen is that you'll smell like tires and auto mechanic parts in the evening...LOL.... 
congrats on ur progress! can't wait to c pics when I get home.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 17, 2010)

No, you, Ginsana, are beyond awesome!  

I can't wait for my pm and my delivery!!!

You make me want to get some more bronzer, chica, because your skin is tripping me out.  I get compliments ALL THE TIME on my skin, but you got me beat!  *kinda hating you now - kinda*


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 17, 2010)

Daaamn !!! 
are you serious !!?? NL to almost APL in one year !!!!??? this is AAAAWESOME !!! so inspiring post !! thank you so much for sharing !! 
i'm myself in Half Wig since 2 weeks, and i like how the way my hair is protected under. you makes me want to be very consistent and not giving up ! thank you so much !!! 
(and i want the pm with the mixture ratio me too me tooooo  !! ) 
it is so great !


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Daaamn !!!
> are you serious !!?? NL to almost APL in one year !!!!??? this is AAAAWESOME !!! so inspiring post !! thank you so much for sharing !!
> i'm myself in Half Wig since 2 weeks, and i like how the way my hair is protected under. you makes me want to be very consistent and not giving up ! thank you so much !!!
> (and i want the pm with the mixture ratio me too me tooooo  !! )
> it is so great !



LOL!! I honest to God thought that the growth I experienced was typical! I didn't know it was anything serious...ahahahaha....I was more focused on the 5 month progress from using the oil mixture from march to august...who knew that it was that significant! lol..either way, thanks missy! And I'll PM you with the mixture stuff... and stick with it, cause watching hair grow is like watching paint dry! lol...it'll happen!


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks OP for being a 4a/b inspiration. 

I BC'd earlier this year and I am where you are at now in your fist pic so hopefully this time next year I will be giving the same testimony since I ps with wigs and steam DC weekly. Just need to get back on my MT/ JBCO kick :scratchch 

ETA; OP can you pm me that mix also please


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow OP, excellent growth.  My hair is glazing collarbone length in the back and chin length in some places and I did my bc in October.  You're my inspiration.  

If you're not doing natural again, have you thought about just stretching your relaxers out for like 6 mos.  or even a year.  My friend does this and her hair grew pretty good.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

makeupgirl said:


> Wow OP, excellent growth.  My hair is glazing collarbone length in the back and chin length in some places and I did my bc in October.  You're my inspiration.
> 
> If you're not doing natural again, have you thought about just stretching your relaxers out for like 6 mos.  or even a year.  My friend does this and her hair grew pretty good.


 
Thanks so much missy!!  I have no plans on going natural again cause that's not my ministry...LOL... However, I actually agree that stretching helps! In fact, If u notice from my photo, I stretched from March to August to see what would happen, so that definitely added to the growth I believe...I'm actually stretching again  since August for the second time until my birthday in Dec. (yup, I'm back in my wigs) so I'll see what happens again!!!  All the best on your growth missy!! I'm sure your results will be awesome!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, so I was kind of nervous about posting my mixture for my hair only because I don't wanna get stoned if it doesn't work for other people like it did for me..JESUS BE A FENCE! lol....anyhoo, here it is ladies, I'll be as clear as possible...

When I make my mixture, I literally just pour in some of each product...I don't ever measure...I literally just pour!  I pour in the entire botttle of Jamaican black castor oil, all of the monistat D creme, pour some olive oil, all of the mega-tek bottle, and some mtg because the mtg has ALOT in it's own bottle.  I don't think the coconut oil would have made much more of a difference if I didn't use it...so really, I don't think it's necessary to use...I mean, it may cut the smell of the mtg some if you use it, so it's up to you!  Also, if you wanna see how I wear my hair while I put in my oil mixtures, you can check the thread I started yesterday called "MY NEWEST BEST FRIEND IS ON MY HEAD" and u can see the lace wigs I use to keep my hair protected during all of this....


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 17, 2010)

Your hair growth is fantabulous!!!! I'm going to get me some monistat for my head!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 17, 2010)

Ginsana said:


> Ok, so I was kind of nervous about posting my mixture for my hair only because I don't wanna get stoned if it doesn't work for other people like it did for me..JESUS BE A FENCE! lol....anyhoo, here it is ladies, I'll be as clear as possible...
> 
> When I make my mixture, I literally just pour in some of each product...I don't ever measure...I literally just pour!  I pour in the entire botttle of Jamaican black castor oil, all of the monistat D creme, pour some olive oil, all of the mega-tek bottle, and some mtg because the mtg has ALOT in it's own bottle.  I don't think the coconut oil would have made much more of a difference if I didn't use it...so really, I don't think it's necessary to use...I mean, it may cut the smell of the mtg some if you use it, so it's up to you!  Also, if you wanna see how I wear my hair while I put in my oil mixtures, you can check the thread I started yesterday called "MY NEWEST BEST FRIEND IS ON MY HEAD" and u can see the lace wigs I use to keep my hair protected during all of this....


 
thank you Ginsana ! you're gonna see me in a few months ! i hope to past APL by DEc. 2010, i think it can be possible now (i'm collarbone length)  
i woud like to know, as you said you oil your scalp 2/3times a week, how many times in a week do you wash? and also do you DC once or twice weekly ? 
TIA


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 17, 2010)

You got tremendous growth.  And who said black people can't grow hair??  Congratulations.


----------



## DrC (Sep 17, 2010)

This is wonderful!! Congrats!! You don't have apologize to anybody (except the Natural Nazi's maybe lol) for going relaxed lol.  I'm a natural, and I love your hair and the progress.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> thank you Ginsana ! you're gonna see me in a few months ! i hope to past APL by DEc. 2011, i think it can be possible now (i'm collarbone length)
> i woud like to know, as you said you oil your scalp 2/3times a week, how many times in a week do you wash? and also do you DC once or twice weekly ?
> TIA


 

I dunno if I said it before, but I wash my hair once every 2 weeks...I know it sounds gross to some, but I don't care!! ahahahaahaha...I'll be dirty! ahhahahaha....for real though, I wash and deep condition my hair every 2 weeks when I take my hair down...its true!!  lol....


----------



## Blessed2bless (Sep 17, 2010)

This is amazing growth! Keep up the good work!


----------



## janda (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing! That's a lot of growth!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 17, 2010)

Ginsana said:


> I dunno if I said it before, but I wash my hair once every 2 weeks...I know it sounds gross to some, but I don't care!! ahahahaahaha...I'll be dirty! ahhahahaha....for real though, I wash and deep condition my hair every 2 weeks when I take my hair down...its true!!  lol....


maybe i was so excited that i have not readed it with concentration LOL ! 
but thanks for answer, i also keep my hair in cornrows under my half wig for 2 weeks, but i wash and DC once a week, while my hair still in cornrows.if i try your way i think i will get too much itchies haha !!but thanks for has replied ne  



THEDONROSSCOLLECTION said:


> This is wonderful!! Congrats!! You don't have apologize to anybody (except the Natural Nazi's maybe lol) for going relaxed lol.  I'm a natural, and I love your hair and the progress.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## hairedity (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome growth and retention!  Looking frwd to your future updates


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty Good? I would say great progress!!! That is why it is great to have pictures. You retained it all this past year!


----------



## frizzy (Sep 17, 2010)

Lawd!   *_I don't wanna use no M-T-G_*

Ginsana you did the darn thing, your hair has grown tremendously and looks great!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice Progress!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing progress!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 17, 2010)

I am so enjoying your threads today, "Jesus be a fence" HAHAHAHAHAH!!!
I. am. rolling...............

I am excited about the prospect of purchasing a lacefront, i'm so excited...i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sign me up!! All I need is some mega tek, I have the rest. I wonder if I could do this with a sew in weave, I hate wigs on me.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 17, 2010)

What wonderful progress you have made, you must be very proud of yourself.  With being constant with your products.  Well Done and you are a great inspiration to us!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent growth and beautiful hair!


----------



## LisaMar (Sep 17, 2010)

AMAZING...SWING....SWING...CONGRATS!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I am so enjoying your threads today, "Jesus be a fence" HAHAHAHAHAH!!!
> I. am. rolling...............
> 
> I am excited about the prospect of purchasing a lacefront, i'm so excited...i'll keep ya posted.


 
LOL! Yes missy! I'll be waiting with eyes wide open to see what you get!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 17, 2010)

JayAnn0513 said:


> Sign me up!! All I need is some mega tek, I have the rest. I wonder if I could do this with a sew in weave, I hate wigs on me.


 
I'm sure you can do it with a sew in weave!! I suppose anything that will keep you from having to play up in your hair every three seconds is good enough, right? lol!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Sep 17, 2010)

That's amazing growth!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 17, 2010)

frizzy said:


> Lawd!   *_I don't wanna use no M-T-G_*
> 
> Ginsana you did the darn thing, your hair has grown tremendously and looks great!


 
i think it's okay to use one other sulfur-based product. i've sold my MTG because seriously can not stand for the smell.


----------



## Lita (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats,Congrats....KEEP GROWING! (Great Progress)










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jshor09 (Sep 17, 2010)

congrats on that progress.


----------



## ycj1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yr growth is definitely amazing to say the least! I have never seen growth of this caliber since being a member here on this forum and that's been since mid 2008 originally! I have to give you yr KUDO's bc it's for sure due for yr determination and perserverance! I am proud of you as well as happy for you too!

I figure by summer of 2011 you'll be mbl! Keep up the good work and keep growing and retaining the way you have.

I am all natural and just cut 2 inches off of the last of my texlaxed ends so I have a ways to go but I know I won't go back to relax simply bc it eats my hair up no matter which relaxer I may have used.

I think I will try to implement yr regime, but will have to just do the cornrows and forgo the wigs tho. I will keep you posted of my progress too! All I can say is you should be nominated for the best growth record for the yr award here on lhcf!

Super dupper Congrats to you!:bouncegre:Flahsssss


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful progress!! Congratulations!!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow! That's great and your hair is beautiful! Congrats and I look forward to seeing your progress another year from now! You'll likely be sittin' on your hair! 

Peace & blessings!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 18, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> Yr growth is definitely amazing to say the least! I have never seen growth of this caliber since being a member here on this forum and that's been since mid 2008 originally! I have to give you yr KUDO's bc it's for sure due for yr determination and perserverance! I am proud of you as well as happy for you too!
> 
> I figure by summer of 2011 you'll be mbl! Keep up the good work and keep growing and retaining the way you have.
> 
> ...


 

There's an award for that?! lMBO!! LOL! Thanks sooo much for your kind words...really and truly!! Much success on your own hair growin as well!! TO THE ANKLES!! TO THE [email protected]@


----------



## danigurl18 (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent growth!! Congrats on your progress!!


----------



## swgpec (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful progress!!!!!  Just started using the Megatek and I hope my results can compare.  I must say I was afraid after reading some of the comments about itchy scalp and shedding but I read pages and pages and decided it was worth the risk.  So far (a week of using MG) I haven't noticed any adverse effects.  If I do I have an arsenal of products to try to combat any excessive shedding breaking.  Congrats and thank you so much for being an inspiration!!!!!


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 18, 2010)

thats great growth op!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats on the amazing growth OP.  I am in PJ rehab, so I won't be buying any more products any time soon, but keep up the good work.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 18, 2010)

MTG was liquid gold to my hair as long as I had Surge to defunk it.  Now they don't make it, anymore.  Maybe I'll look into Sulu Gro.  I wonder if it has MTG's famous smell.


----------



## nikastokes (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Progress!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 18, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> MTG was liquid gold to my hair as long as I had Surge to defunk it.  Now they don't make it, anymore.  Maybe I'll look into Sulu Gro.  I wonder if it has MTG's famous smell.


 
OH MY GOSH! I used to use Surge tooo!! THEY STOPPED MAKING IT THOUGH?! What the jail?!!!! aw man! lol...that was such a good throwback!


----------



## slt54321 (Sep 18, 2010)

Your skin is beautiful, thanks for the tip, I already have all the items you mentioned, I will start will my baby wipes, olive oil and lemons tonight. Does it matter if the baby wipes are scented ?


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 18, 2010)

slt54321 said:


> Your skin is beautiful, thanks for the tip, I already have all the items you mentioned, I will start will my baby wipes, olive oil and lemons tonight. Does it matter if the baby wipes are scented ?


 
Thaaaanks!!  Girl, it doesn't matter if the wipes have a little smell to them! lol...Once it gets the dirt off, it's cool!! May your skin be as smooth as Michael Jackson's moves!!  l0l


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats. Great progress!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 18, 2010)

^Funny.
Okay, I bought more evoo, howeva, i purchased lemon juice concentrate 100% - is this okay, or does it have to be fresh-squeezed lemon juice?

I already did a cleanse, and man, did my face feel tight.  I didn't have a lot of dirt on my cloth as i thought i would - i figured the evoo was a deep cleanse.  I can't wait for a month's results.


----------



## slt54321 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol, thank you and congrads on your hair growth. I actually clicked to see your hair growth but when I saw your skin I was like dang her skin is flawless. Thanks again.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG Just fabulous growth.


----------



## taz007 (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent progress!  I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## cuteazz1 (Sep 18, 2010)

lovely Lovely!!!!!! (BOUT TO PULL OUT MY mtg)...


----------



## jenaccess (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! This growth is amazin.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 19, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Funny.
> Okay, I bought more evoo, howeva, i purchased lemon juice concentrate 100% - is this okay, or does it have to be fresh-squeezed lemon juice?
> 
> I already did a cleanse, and man, did my face feel tight.  I didn't have a lot of dirt on my cloth as i thought i would - i figured the evoo was a deep cleanse.  I can't wait for a month's results.


 

Lemon juice concentrate is fine! Who has time to be squeezing fresh lemons every night?! LMBO! Certainly not meee! ahaah... The lemon juice after the olive oil really does make your face feel tight afterwards...I actually like that whole skinned up feeling...lol...I put on oil of olay facial moisturizer when I'm done...there's nothing fancy in it...it's just lotion for face I guess!   I am sure you'll see quick results really soon! keep me posted!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 19, 2010)

cuteazz1 said:


> lovely Lovely!!!!!! (BOUT TO PULL OUT MY mtg)...


 
 Thanks missy! Yes! pull out that MTG!! It's ok if we smell like car tires for a couple months! All in the name of hair, AAAMEN! LOL...


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Your hair growth is an inspiration! I'm going to adopt this reggie plus LP'S wig/MOISTURE reggie and I should be waist length in no time. My only question is the smell, how do you defunk the mtg has anyone said anything to you about the smell? Thats my only worries


----------



## DrC (Sep 19, 2010)

"Like" this post if you think OP should start her own Blog and/or YouTube Channel.


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 19, 2010)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Congratulations!!!! Your hair growth is an inspiration! I'm going to adopt this reggie plus Lady Paniola's wig reggie and I should be waist length in no time. My only question is the smell, how do you defunk the mtg has anyone said anything to you about the smell? Thats my only worries


 

Oh, I so appreciate that! thanks! I wish you much progess with hair down to your booty in three weeks...lol...well, give or take some months   Ok, as for the mtg smell, I can honestly say that in all the times I've used it (which is every other night) I've never had anyone say anything to me about the smell of my hair...I oil my scalp at night, and then I massage it in...by the time morning comes, its already saturated into my brains! lol..So I don't smell like anything!   Plus, my wigs are on!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Sep 19, 2010)

^ OKAY SO WHERE CAN I BUY IT FROM?


----------



## alima (Sep 19, 2010)

Omg your hair grew so much. I'm glad you found what works for you. It feels great when you find something that works great and it is one less thing that you have to worry about.

I had a question about some of the stuff you used. I tried googling megatek and MTG and want to make sure I get the right ones. I found Shapley's MTG and Eqyss Megatek rebuilder. Are those the right ones? Sorry if the question sounds dumb but I don't want to buy the wrong stuff.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats on your growth


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 19, 2010)

Great progress! You were not playin around with those concoctions gurl! It surely paid off!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 19, 2010)

:wow: Great growth!!!!!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 19, 2010)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> ^ OKAY SO WHERE CAN I BUY IT FROM?


 
Hi Alima & NinasLong, the website below is the site to purchase the MTG, and the link below that one is where I purchased the mega-tek.  Mega-tek isn't exactly cheap, but it's worth the buy! HtH  

http://www.horseloverz.com/Shapley-S...pr-312385.html

Amazon.com: Used and New: Mega-Tek Rebuilder Hoof Mane Tail, Hoof Care, Horse


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 19, 2010)

that is really great!!!!


----------



## brucebettye (Sep 19, 2010)

Great progress.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent growth!

I just made up my own version of MTG so I will start using it this week along with my MT & JBCO mix.  I would love to be able to see this type of growth in inches by this time next year.  Trying to go from CBL to BSL with thickness is my goal.


----------



## larry3344 (Sep 20, 2010)

also does the recipe smell, cause I live in a dorm with a room mate and I dont want to be inconsiderate you know.


----------



## remnant (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful progress


----------



## JollyGal (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW

Congrats on your progress. Your hair looks gorgeous.

I like the idea of mixing Mega-tek, Jamaican black castor oil, olive oil and coconut oil.

Thanks for sharing OP. Keep up the fab work.


----------



## Aneu2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! Thats amazing!! Thank u for sharing. Im a twa natural who keeps a sewin weave. Wonder if this would work for me as well. I dont want to relax tho. Hmmmm...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I came home after a g.r.u.e.l.i.n.g. day at school and lo and behold, I had a package - 

addressed from Ginsana -

with my very own bottle of "Ginsana Super Gro Lotion" !!!!!!!!

and a beautiful card, and gorgeous earrings (which I needed in the most splendid color of topaz....)***

Girl, you are truly an angel. 
Thank you ~thank you~ thank you~
I pray God Blesses you with speedy, healthy hair growth to your ankles with absolutely NO setbacks on your journey.
~B*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2010)

Great - because that's what I used, just wanted to make sure.  You know some lhcf-ers are hard-core and get to squeezin and such.  Not me, my Chica.

Anyhoo, I've cleansed since yesterday, and my skin looks - cleaner and clearer- and brighter and nice and tiiiiight - luuuuv it!  I'm cleansing morning and night, aaaand my face didn't feel like an oil slick after 12 hours - wondermuous.

I don't even an OWN a moisturizer.  I'll have to look into something.  Perhaps Oil of Olay will work for me, too.

~Gratzi!



Ginsana said:


> Lemon juice concentrate is fine! Who has time to be squeezing fresh lemons every night?! LMBO! Certainly not meee! ahaah... The lemon juice after the olive oil really does make your face feel tight afterwards...I actually like that whole skinned up feeling...lol...I put on oil of olay facial moisturizer when I'm done...there's nothing fancy in it...it's just lotion for face I guess!   I am sure you'll see quick results really soon! keep me posted!!


----------



## kroeskop (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome growth, you have a first prize recipe there


----------



## slt54321 (Sep 20, 2010)

Can JBCO be purchased at a BSS in Atlanta, GA ?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 22, 2010)

bumping...


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 22, 2010)

larry3344 said:


> also does the recipe smell, cause I live in a dorm with a room mate and I dont want to be inconsiderate you know.


 
Well I Id be lying if I said that the mix doesn't have a smell, however it's nowhere as bad as the straight mtg to the scalp...I mean you might smell like an auto mechanic for an hour or so, or at least until this stuff seems into your scalp, but at least you won't smell like pure horse booty, you know?! Lol! And if all else fails, tell your roommate it's a new pesticide to prevent bed bugs...she'll understand, I promise!!  lol


----------



## msdevo (Sep 22, 2010)

Great growth!!  congrats


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 22, 2010)

The thread made me go and buy mega-tek to use along with the sulfur mix and jbco.


----------



## BAABound (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome hair growth! I'm going to try your hair growth mixture.


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 22, 2010)

You have done an awesome job.. So happy for you.. Gone girl wit yo relaxed hair, all growing and healthy!!! Congrats!! You have a wonderful sense of humor... you crazy!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Sep 22, 2010)

phenomenal! Congrats. I've been thinking about adding that JBCO.
It must really feel nice to have such success....


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 24, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> The thread made me go and buy mega-tek to use along with the sulfur mix and jbco.


 
LOL! LHCF makes you spend money!! If I'm going down, I'm influencing yall to go down with me! ahaahah...I'm kidding...yes girl, try it and see if it works for you too! Much success!


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 24, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> You have done an awesome job.. So happy for you.. Gone girl wit yo relaxed hair, all growing and healthy!!! Congrats!! You have a wonderful sense of humor... you crazy!!


 
LOL! THANKS missy! I don't call myself crazy...I much prefer the term, "mentally excited" ahahaha...  Love your hair too btw!! Can my hair be like your hair when it grows up?!


----------



## 4mia (Sep 24, 2010)

excellent growth, your hair is beautiful natural and relaxed


----------



## Ginsana (Sep 25, 2010)

4mia said:


> excellent growth, your hair is beautiful natural and relaxed


 
Thanks missy! I'll be PMing you the info. very soon!


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw the ingredients to your super growth lotion and I would like to know how much of each product you put into the lotion? Also, I don't know if your making it yourself and giving it out, but please send me a pm because I am definitely interested!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ginsana Had to come back and look again. You are a great inspiration for short haired ladies

I have all the ingredients minus the vgay cream. Imma try and make my own lil concoction. hopefully its as good as yours. Jersey girls get growing


----------



## Rain20 (Sep 28, 2010)

How long was it before you noticed any difference in length once you started using your concoction?


----------



## My Friend (Sep 28, 2010)

Great progress! 

How often do you wash/cowash?


----------



## sirde4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can I have a bottle, please? Lynda p.o. box 1403, Redlands ca 92373 email is [email protected]

Thx u in advance


----------



## Carisa (Sep 30, 2010)

wonderful progress! (do u think those months of summer had anything to do with your growth also!)


----------



## hiswill4me (Sep 30, 2010)

Your results are AWESOME!!!!  My hair is about the length of yours in your August 2009 photo.  You are truly an inspiration.  My hair tends to grow but it's so then and then breaks.  I'm going to incorporate some of your products above.

AGAIN, AWESOME JOB!!!!


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> I saw the ingredients to your super growth lotion and I would like to know how much of each product you put into the lotion? Also, I don't know if your making it yourself and giving it out, but please send me a pm because I am definitely interested!


 
Hi missy! Ok, so to answer your question, I literally cannot tell you how much of each product I put in my mixture...I just put "some" lol...whatever "some" means to you, that's how much you put in there...I do squeeze the entire tube of monistat D into the mixture tho...other than that, because everything comes in big bottles, I just put "some" and stick all of that in the microwave till it becomes liquid.  
I have been getting a ton of requests for mixtures...I am definitely sending it to people for free but I'm asking them to pay $6 shipping via paypal since I have to buy the bottles and the packaging to ship the bottles...As of right now, I've run out of mega tek, vagina cream, and JBCO so I have to order more to make more mixture...if you want me to mail you a bottle, you just PM me your info and when all the products come I'll mail it to ya! Or...just do the "some, some, some" method to mix yours! lol!!


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

msdevo said:


> Ginsana Had to come back and look again. You are a great inspiration for short haired ladies
> 
> I have all the ingredients minus the vgay cream. Imma try and make my own lil concoction. hopefully its as good as yours. Jersey girls get growing


 

JERSEYIANITE!! lol!! yay!! holler!! (I'm so proper it's ridiculous...lol!!) Girl, definitely try and whip up your concoction.  Might I suggest you buying your vagina cream from the Family Dollar.  Buy the family dollar brand cause I read somewhere that it works awesome...I mean I've used regular monistat d too, but I mainly use the family dollar brand one...if you have one near you, go get that!! I must say, it's super humbling to walk up to the cashier holding six boxes of yeast infection creme...ahahahah....I bet the cashier looks at me like "OOOH, SHE NASTY, HUH?!" lol!!!

thanks for the compliment missy!!


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

hiswill4me said:


> Your results are AWESOME!!!!  My hair is about the length of yours in your August 2009 photo.  You are truly an inspiration.  My hair tends to grow but it's so then and then breaks.  I'm going to incorporate some of your products above.
> 
> AGAIN, AWESOME JOB!!!!


 

Aw thanks!! Girl, I'd never have believed my hair can end up past my collar bone, but look at Jesus!! lol!! Really tho, I am surprised myself...everyone here inspires me, so I'm glad to be able to share what I found with everyone here!


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

Carisa said:


> wonderful progress! (do u think those months of summer had anything to do with your growth also!)


 
Hi thanks! I can pretty much guarantee that summer had nothing to do with my growth rate! lol!! If anything, I would've sworn that it would stunt my growth! Girl, I was in my swimming pool practically twice a week, I went on two vacations, played up in sand in 2 different beaches, and my hair STILL survived...lol...so I know for real for real that summer did not add to my growth!


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

sirde4 said:


> Can I have a bottle, please? Lynda p.o. box 1403, Redlands ca 92373 email is [email protected]
> 
> Thx u in advance


 

Hi missy! I'd be glad to send you a free bottle, however, I have been asking the ladies who have requested mixtures to please pay the shipping charges of $6 to pay for the bottle and the packaging to mail it to ya...everyone has been sending it to me via paypal with my email address  (PM me I'll tell you) So if you want, you can do  that.  Right now I am in the process of ordering more supplies to make my mixture since I'm running really low...so you can PM me your information, and when the stuff arrives, I can let you know and then mail it out to you....


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

Rain20 said:


> How long was it before you noticed any difference in length once you started using your concoction?


 
I really couldn't tell you how long before I noticed a difference in length.  I never did a length check between the five month span when my hair grew...it was just taken out to wash and condition every two weeks and back in braids..I dunno when it started to grow or anything...I guess I kinda like it that way cause watching hair growth is like watching paint dry...it will drive you insane trying to watch it and check every time...I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help....


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 1, 2010)

My Friend said:


> Great progress!
> 
> How often do you wash/cowash?


 
Thanks! You wanna know the politically correct LHCF answer, or the truth according to Ginsana?? LOL.... Ok, well during my progess in the photos, I washed my hair and deep conditioned once every two weeks.  As of right now, honestly...I have not washed my hair in exactly one month....call it laziness, call it dirtiness...I don't care...ahahahah....I did take my cornrows out and rebraided it, but I've been oiling my scalp with my mixture every other night since august....I mean, I'll wash my hair...eventually...LOL...sorry for my dirtiness!!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 1, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?!!! :wow: You've had excellent growth & retention!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Oct 1, 2010)

*Your hair looks awesome, keep it up, can you imagine what your hair will look like August 2011?!*


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 1, 2010)

I love your progress!!!! Good for you for figuring out natural was not for you..it's not for everybody. How often do you relax?


----------



## msdevo (Oct 1, 2010)

See now you gonna make me go 100 miles out of the way to get some. Cuz I refuse to go around the corner n get it, lol


Ginsana said:


> JERSEYIANITE!! lol!! yay!! holler!! (I'm so proper it's ridiculous...lol!!) Girl, definitely try and whip up your concoction.  Might I suggest you buying your vagina cream from the Family Dollar.  Buy the family dollar brand cause I read somewhere that it works awesome...I mean I've used regular monistat d too, but I mainly use the family dollar brand one...if you have one near you, go get that!! I must say, it's super humbling to walk up to the cashier holding six boxes of yeast infection creme...ahahahah....I bet the cashier looks at me like "OOOH, SHE NASTY, HUH?!" lol!!!
> 
> thanks for the compliment missy!!


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Oct 1, 2010)

Ginsana said:


> Hi missy! Ok, so to answer your question, I literally cannot tell you how much of each product I put in my mixture...I just put "some" lol...whatever "some" means to you, that's how much you put in there...I do squeeze the entire tube of monistat D into the mixture tho...other than that, because everything comes in big bottles, I just put "some" and stick all of that in the microwave till it becomes liquid.
> I have been getting a ton of requests for mixtures...I am definitely sending it to people for free but I'm asking them to pay $6 shipping via paypal since I have to buy the bottles and the packaging to ship the bottles...As of right now, I've run out of mega tek, vagina cream, and JBCO so I have to order more to make more mixture...if you want me to mail you a bottle, you just PM me your info and when all the products come I'll mail it to ya! Or...just do the "some, some, some" method to mix yours! lol!!


 
Thanks girl, I actually just ordered some megatek and jbco, but I think i will pass on the mtg for now because I hear the smell is bad...lol I really appreciate the info and your thread was a blessing!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Oct 7, 2010)

Um, wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

Great progress, definitely!


----------



## Naphy (Nov 20, 2010)

Omg...what ?! Now that's what I call Hair growth !!! Such an inspiration <3

Congrats girl !


----------



## ksly4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

WOW, that is some serious hair growth, I've been thinking about getting MTG for some time now, but I after seeing your pics, I've just ordered mine. Hopefully it will come before the new year


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great progress!  That's a lot of growth!


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 21, 2010)

Your hair looks great, hon! HHG!


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 21, 2010)

That's great!!! Keep doing what you are doing girl..its working!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow that is great progress congrats


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 21, 2010)

Woah.  Glad this thread was bumped up.  OP, your growth is


----------



## ebonylocs (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe now OP will update with her December pics like she promised. Maybe we should PM her.


----------



## havilland (Dec 21, 2010)

gorgeous!!!!!

that's some amazing progress!  girl your scalp was working!  punching out some hair!!!


----------



## solewoman (Feb 8, 2011)

what made you want to use monistat d your hair is beautiful. does hair have to be hidden to promote growth? im coming out of kinky twists i did that for a few months to get some length back...now it is cornrowed in the front and two strand curly twists in the back...all my hair. i wanted to give my hair a break...my texture has changed dramatically. my hair is really fine and soft like baby hair fml but the girl who braids my hair said it has grown...still thin but has grown. i really need my sides to thicken up so i am going to rock ths little style for the moment. every night i oil my scalp with mega care tea tree oil and carrot aloe oil. in the morning i spray a combination of hawaiian silky mositurizing spray and some other random braid spray i cant remember...i ran out of talijah so i have to re up that one. i will stick to this regimine for about two months and see how that works out. how often do you guys think i should wash it? every two weeks? sorry for the long no reply. but i appreciate everything.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 8, 2011)

solewoman said:


> what made you want to use monistat d your hair is beautiful. does hair have to be hidden to promote growth? im coming out of kinky twists i did that for a few months to get some length back...now it is cornrowed in the front and two strand curly twists in the back...all my hair. i wanted to give my hair a break...my texture has changed dramatically. my hair is really fine and soft like baby hair fml but the girl who braids my hair said it has grown...still thin but has grown. i really need my sides to thicken up so i am going to rock ths little style for the moment. every night i oil my scalp with mega care tea tree oil and carrot aloe oil. in the morning i spray a combination of hawaiian silky mositurizing spray and some other random braid spray i cant remember...i ran out of talijah so i have to re up that one. i will stick to this regimine for about two months and see how that works out. how often do you guys think i should wash it? every two weeks? sorry for the long no reply. but i appreciate everything.



Once a week would be nice to shampoo and condition, maybe you should try some Boundless Tresses or Wild Growth Oil, maybe even Jamaican Black Castor oil in effort to thicken it up and out...HTH


----------



## solewoman (Feb 8, 2011)

^ thank you. i meant to mention i have been using jbco as well. i usually mix it with sulfur powder.


----------



## PeJae (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaw dropping! Great growth! I'm going to try this.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 14, 2011)

=o

congrats on yur progress!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Apr 5, 2011)

BUMPING I love this thread!!

Op, are there any new updates?


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 4, 2011)

bump do you still sell your mix?


----------



## cicilypayne (Jun 5, 2011)

Phenominal progress. I think you had a lot of growth and thickness ...the holy grail


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2011)

Ginsana said:


> Thanks again for all the inspiring messages ladies! I appreciate them!! I feel so special!! lol!! Well, Ms. Discodumpling, to answer your question, I thought that if I would combine all those growth aides that not only my hair, but my entire head would fall off my neck...LOL!! But that wasn't the case...I had not one side effect...my hair grew in a bit thicker in my opinion, which is great for me because my hair is naturally fine.  Other than that, no bad effects....oh wait, there is one...*.you smell like car tires and mechanic shops at night! LOL...*.but hey, small price to pay for some growth!!



I was eating oatmeal and dayum near choked to death with this! Beautiful progress * off to pm you so I can get me a bottle.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the growth and thank you for sharing!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg! Beautiful hair, ASTONISHING growth.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## My Friend (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Know I remember.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 5, 2011)

She has a new hair cut now and I like it on her.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 5, 2011)

subscribing.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can I get your recipe in long hand?


----------



## pinkness27 (Jul 7, 2012)

This was a nice inspiring thread. Made me order MTG to add bc I have the other things you mentioned. Hopefully I can mask the MTG smell


----------



## Royalq (Jul 7, 2012)

bump, anyone try this mix with results?


----------



## scarcity21 (Apr 17, 2014)

are you still using this mix?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 25, 2015)

@Ginsana I know you probably don't read these any more,  but I just wanted to say you did a fantastic job. Also,  I love ❤ the way you rocked the wigs too!


----------



## SexySin985 (Oct 25, 2015)

This was one of the greatest progress threads on LHCF.


----------



## Ginsana (Oct 25, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> @Ginsana I know you probably don't read these any more,  but I just wanted to say you did a fantastic job. Also,  I love ❤ the way you rocked the wigs too!


Oh em gee! I didn't realize people still read this! Lol! I've cut my hair into a pixie now but Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ginsana said:


> Oh em gee! I didn't realize people still read this! Lol! I've cut my hair into a pixie now but Thank you so much!!!


Ooh, I see the cut now, cute!! And that makeup  is flawless! Do you still use the lemon juice for your skin?


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great growth!
I am dedicating the next year to wigs.
Oh how I miss them!

I need to remember to tell my cornrow stylist tomorrow that I only want 8 cornrows.


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 26, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> Great growth!
> I am dedicating the next year to wigs.
> Oh how I miss them!
> 
> I need to remember to tell my cornrow stylist tomorrow that I only want 8 cornrows.


I'm starting a year with braids under wigs with Breon of Reniece's salon. I can't wait to see the results. I love wigs!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2015)

I cannot wait to see your progress!
You are in great hands.



HelpMe12 said:


> I'm starting a year with braids under wigs with Breon of Reniece's salon. I can't wait to see the results. I love wigs!


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 29, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> I'm starting a year with braids under wigs with Breon of Reniece's salon. I can't wait to see the results. I love wigs!


YES! Sooooo you're going to do the wigs... I'm doing the "fro out"weave with Breon... When do you start?


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 29, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> YES! Sooooo you're going to do the wigs... I'm doing the "fro out"weave with Breon... When do you start?


Ooh. I am going to start saving for the Fro Out hair. It looks gorg!  I want that or the EP Zig Zag hair. Queen Latifah uses that hair and it is flawless also!  Yes,  she is going to braid my hair next Thursday, 8 weeks at a time for six months. I'm counting down the days!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 29, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> I cannot wait to see your progress!
> You are in great hands.


Girl,  I am like a kid waiting for Christmas. Can't wait!!  Yes,  I plan to do a post showing before and after pics at 6 months!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 29, 2015)

@HelpMe12 Please share any wig tips that they provide. Im excited like its me lol. I'm going to live vicariously through your Reniece and co. experience. 



HelpMe12 said:


> Girl,  I am like a kid waiting for Christmas. Can't wait!!  Yes,  I plan to do a post showing before and after pics at 6 months!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 30, 2015)

yaya24 said:


> @HelpMe12 Please share any wig tips that they provide. Im excited like its me lol. I'm going to live vicariously through your Reniece and co. experience.


No problem at all,  I have lived through other ladies' journeys with Reniece & Co for years lol . I will start a post next to track my progress so I  can stop jacking other people threads lmbo!  Sorry @Ginsana


----------



## krikit96 (Oct 31, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> Ooh. I am going to start saving for the Fro Out hair. It looks gorg!  I want that or the EP Zig Zag hair. Queen Latifah uses that hair and it is flawless also!  *Yes,  she is going to braid my hair next Thursday, 8 weeks at a time for six months*. I'm counting down the days!



Awww! You're sooooo lucky! Are you doing a full or partial?  I spoke with Reniece on Wed and she said most likely I'll be in December.  I'm like, have your way hunty, I am saving for my wedding plus paying off stuff, Xmas for my 3 kiddies... I need a bit of time to get my hair money anyhow... So this works perfect!  Keep me updated lady!


----------



## HelpMe12 (Oct 31, 2015)

krikit96 said:


> Awww! You're sooooo lucky! Are you doing a full or partial?  I spoke with Reniece on Wed and she said most likely I'll be in December.  I'm like, have your way hunty, I am saving for my wedding plus paying off stuff, Xmas for my 3 kiddies... I need a bit of time to get my hair money anyhow... So this works perfect!  Keep me updated lady!


Oh,  I'm doing wigs with Breon right now so I still have time to save for my hair. She wants my hair to get stronger before adding a weave to it. So,  I'm  just getting braids which will be much cheaper and easier for me to maintain.  I don't think I'm getting a weave until the Spring so I have plenty of time to save for hair lol!


----------



## Ginsana (Nov 1, 2015)

HelpMe12 said:


> Ooh, I see the cut now, cute!! And that makeup  is flawless! Do you still use the lemon juice for your skin?



thank you!!! Actually, I clean my face with baby wipes alone followed by bio oil, that's all i use...no cleanser, none of that...


----------



## HelpMe12 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ginsana said:


> thank you!!! Actually, I clean my face with baby wipes alone followed by bio oil, that's all i use...no cleanser, none of that...


Thanks! They have Bio Oil at my local bss. I will pick some up.


----------

